# 2002 Mustang convertible



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Started another project today my fiance's 02 mustang convt.
Setup is going to be three rockford P310D2's in an infinte baffle wall powered by a T15001bd, and two sets of jbl gto 6x8 components powered by a T4004. I also will be running a kinetik 800 second battery in the trunk.
I put about 4 hours in today ran new rockford 4 gauge power and ground,did big 3 under the hood and ran a monster sub only rca and stinger 4 channel rca back. Also started cuuting the panels for the wall.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

New wires ran.








Panels cut.








Upper mounting flange.








Panels routed and mocked up.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

I have a 1995 mustang gt convert witch is the same thing 

If you want real bass out of that car your have to do a rear seat delete and but the subs there 

i have one of the best sounding cars and here is what i did 

Eclipse AVN6620 double din Custom made to fit 
with ipod and blu tooth 
Focal 165kx2 in front make sure you put a lot of dynamate on that car
JL amps 300/4 bridged to fronts only no rears 
500/1 to a 
JL audio w7 in H.O box 

i also have a kinetic HC800 with big three upgrade 

remember you never want to mount the amps were they can get water on them 

all of the ford convertible leak water inside the car there is a tunnel the water leaks through and out the rear wheel well.

good luck and keep them coming


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

She won't let me get rid of the back seat so that idea is out, lol. I've ahd some other setups in there that sounded good, but it was hard to get the bass into the car. This is my solution to get bass in the car without killing the back seat. i've never noticed and water leaking into the car do you have pictures of where they put the drains??


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

Ya the water comes into the cabin 

On the back of the top there are about 30 plastic like bolts that hold the top to the body by the trunk and there is a gasket that seals it and water leaks through there and gos through this tunnel and leaks out the back wheel wells 

if you look in the rear wheel wells of your girls car there will be a vent for water to leak out 

all take picture and upload them


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

also were the back window meet the top it leaks a little also but it leaks out the wheel wells also 

were are you going to mount the amps


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

ok here is the back were the water come into the cabin.its not a lot of water but water does come into the car its designed to do it.










its behind this inside









this is what it looks like inside the car and you can see its a funnel for the water to run into the back wheel well 

its hard to tell but i tryed









this is what i did right know 
























im going to change it and re do the hole system really soon but let me tell you it sound perfect for a American made car


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was going to mount them on a board right behind the wall since that is where the factory amps are located??


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

Ya thats a great spot im going to mount my kinetic there and then put my amps on the wall were the back seat use to be 

i also built a rear seat delete just have no time to install 

Im really cant wait to see your pics 

keep them coming 

late


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am completing a rear seat delete for my 94 gt in the next few days. I have only had people back there a handfull of times and all they did was complain. Verts are always hard to keep the sound inside of.

Is that sub box and battery mounted down or are you just hoping the weight will keep them moving? I would hate for both of those to be the last thing to go through your head if you happen to rear-end someone....


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

wow.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

ya it was mounted down 

im changing it all around right know i have the rear seat delete and now mounting the battey were the convertible top motor is and amp on the back wall were the seat was 

its going to look super clean 

i know it did not look the best but its one of the best sounding car i have ever heard 

and my dad owns 3 stereo store my uncle is the rep for hertz and audison and he thinks my car is one of the best sounding American made cars he has ever heard

those focal speakers have so much mid bass its crazy and i have the tweeter on axis in the sail panels and they are not harsh at all they are perfect 

im adding kick panels and a jl 300/2 and then i think im done for now........................


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I also have issues with water in my car. You may be able to do
something like this to resolve your issues also. In my case where
the seals are I am building up little by little until the seal is made.
You can use small layers of sound deadening with a final layer of
CCF, then when the seal is made it will have some give to it.

In my case the leak is the top seal on my targa, a thin layer of
CCF in a bed of black aquarium silicone, another thin coat of
silicone then the factory seal. This will work also in your case if
the leak is very small. The trick is to get the top to push on the
factory seal to get a seal.

good luck
Scott


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

i have that huge system and i never get water inside the car.

and i talk to a guy that works for ford and he said all convertible ford mustangs are going to leak a little that's how there made 

what all do you have done to your stang FLYONWALL9


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't mean to mislead, I don't have a Mustang. You may have
missed I said the targa on my car is leaking. I can understand 
if Mustangs are built to have leaks, it would help with pooling in
corners and so forth and mold too I guess.

my build is under yours for the moment. oldschool SQ build in
an oldschool sports car.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/69339-89targa-carrera.html


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

my 01 cobra leaked quite a bit in many places, it's nature of the beast with a mustang


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Never noticed any leaks in the rear of my 03 cobra vert


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

no one will ever no that there mustangs leak they just do you cant hear it our it wont be all over the car it just goes out the rear wheel wells 

03 cobra is my dream car i cant wait to get one 

I'm almost there 


how do you like your car and what color is it and what do you have done to it.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

wow that is a pretty hoakie install.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

sn95chico said:


> ya it was mounted down
> 
> 
> 
> and my dad owns 3 stereo store my uncle is the rep for hertz and audison and he thinks my car is one of the best sounding American made cars he has ever heard



your uncle owns 3 stores and all you can do is slap the box on the seat and wedge the battery infront of it? we all know that those are not mounted and just a huge safety hazzard, is that batt fused as well as the box is mounted? 


If I had an uncle that repped hertz I would be rocking that stuff all day long!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ Yeah I was expecting some fiberglass install that was all molded down when I heard "rear seat delete". Not just a big ass box slapped where the rear seat used to be. 

O.P. looking forward to some updates.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gonna try to work on the car tmrw or weds, I'll try to get some more pictures up.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

sn95chico said:


> no one will ever no that there mustangs leak they just do you cant hear it our it wont be all over the car it just goes out the rear wheel wells
> 
> 03 cobra is my dream car i cant wait to get one
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing leaks with drains then. If it was designed to do it, its a drain not a leak. I love the car when i can drive with the top down. If I cant have the top down id rather drive my diesel. too many squeaks and rattles in the stang that drive me nuts. Its redfire metallic and its stock except an offroad midpipe and the stereo


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

you guys are dicks lol lol lol lol 

im re doing the hole system now and its all good

I was waiting for the rear seat delete and other things to be done

and everything is safe there is no way anything is moving and as you can see i have a roll bar 




the car sounded perfect and i was trying different boxes to see what sounded good and the battery is not going anywhere there is 2 runs of 0 gauge going to it and its fused 2 

Remember i was trying to find out what subs and what set up i wanted to run so thats why it was that way

i had the subs in the truck and they sounded like asssssssssss


the battery and the sub were added last min and were just temporary in tell i figured out what **** i wanted to run so stop talking **** because it does not look like that anymore 

it was just to dial the car in and make sure i liked it before i went all out 

all post new pics after im done with it but thinks for the **** talking


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

King Nothing said:


> I think you are confusing leaks with drains then. If it was designed to do it, its a drain not a leak. I love the car when i can drive with the top down. If I cant have the top down id rather drive my diesel. too many squeaks and rattles in the stang that drive me nuts. Its redfire metallic and its stock except an offroad midpipe and the stereo


 i was just letting people know that water enters the cars


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

craracer05

Great start on the system. I look forward to future updates.

I'm sorry your thread has been thoroughly raped by chico. Chico, you were asked for help explaining the water leak issue, not for pictures of your entire vehicle and your "hoakie" install so elegantly stated by arrivalanche. Have some common courtesy.

Here's a couple of tips for you:

1. You do not post pics of your work in threads other than your own unless asked to do so by the original poster.

2. You do not ask people, other than the original poster, to explain what they have done to their vehicles. 

3. Try using spell check, it will make your posts readable. My twelve year old niece has better grammar and punctuation.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

what a dick


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

crnacnac said:


> craracer05
> 
> Great start on the system. I look forward to future updates.
> 
> ...


your a dick and are really going places in life keep it up dick


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

sn95chico said:


> you guys are dicks lol lol lol lol





sn95chico said:


> what a dick





sn95chico said:


> your a dick and are really going places in life keep it up dick



your gonna be on your way out soon if you don't stop calling people dick's. Cool it with the name calling and you will be good to go.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I think people need to stop talking so much CRAP about other people.

The guys mustang look ok and you guys get mad when he calls you names 

then you should not talk crap about his car and how he writes


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay lets get this thread back on topic squeezed in another 2 hours of work today. Got the floor mounted down and the three sub baffles mounted in. Also cut the side trim pieces of the face out.

Baffles all screwed and glued.









Bottom face mount glued and stapled to the face screwed down into wooden floor.









Left side panel pressure fit in for the moment.









Right side.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you planning on fiberglassing the curves or just carpeting it? Can't wait for the finished build!


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

I will be fiberglassing it, sanding and then carpeting. Inside of the trunk needs to be durable for when she goes shopping LOL, so no fancy paint or anything.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok got the wall about 85 percent sealed today. here's some pics.

First picture is of where the fuel pump module used to be hanging and then the second is where I relocated it to.

















Here is the t15001 in place for mock-up.









Here is one of the barriers I built out of tape to foam in the quarter panels and keep the foam under control.









Here you can see the small board at the bottom and board on the side to hold the next face in.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Foam and some light bondo.









Battery box for Kinetik HC800 battery mounted down set for 7" mounting depth.









Wall with a layer of 1/4' foam to get an overall look before I fiberglass the the whole face and put the fabric on.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Now i'm debating which woofers to use it's a choice between P3 10's , Rockford Marine 10's (which are designed for IB), or new rockfod t1 10's ???


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok threw in the battery and applied a coat of fiberglass resin to bond everything togethor and seal all the panels.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Any feedback anyone?


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay so today I got a ton of work done. (sorry no pictures yet) Well If anyone checked out my other build with my scion tc, you would know I was having trouble adjusting my setup to sound good. Well I figure out why today. The t4004 I had is jacked. If you run it it 4ch mode the rear channels sound quiet almost blown muddy kind of sound. You switch to 2ch mode and unplug the rear rca's and bam it comes back to life. So right now its apart undergoing investigation and then maybe back to rockford if I can't figure it out.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

^ that's a bummer. Hopefully it won't be too expensive to repair. 

Looking forward to it becoming complete, keep up the good work!


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

just as an fyi - that is not the fuel pump that you moved. It is the inertia switch that shuts down the fuel system if it detects an impact. make sure it is mounted solidly although moving it even a little bit might have a big impact on its performance as sometimes moving the shock sensors for alarms just a few inches will make it pick up much more or much less vibrations. If for some strange reason it either dies or just will not start push the botton on the switch to reset it to see if you set it off.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ttocs388 said:


> just as an fyi - that is not the fuel pump that you moved. It is the inertia switch that shuts down the fuel system if it detects an impact. make sure it is mounted solidly although moving it even a little bit might have a big impact on its performance as sometimes moving the shock sensors for alarms just a few inches will make it pick up much more or much less vibrations. If for some strange reason it either dies or just will not start push the botton on the switch to reset it to see if you set it off.


Good info right here ^


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Idk about that since it says fuel pump module right on it, but I could be wrong???? And I did bolt it solid to the chassis anyway so it should be good.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have owned my 94 gt since it was new and the 2nd one of its type in town, trust me like my dad was a tv repairman with an awsome set of tools when it comes to the 94-95 gt.....

Like I said it could actually become more sensative by just moving it so if one day it just keeps cranking and cranking, push that red buttom.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not trying to deny your claims but unit says fuwl pump driver module right on it????


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay so I re-carpeted the rear panel in black trunk carpet instead of gray.








Woofers and grills came in today!!!








Floor panels cut out.








Second battery all wired up.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Alright got everything wrapped up here are some final shots I'll get some more detailed ones later.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Overall the setup sounds great, I was really surprised at the sound quality. The total output/spl factor is a little lower than I would like but I'll have to play around with tuning some more later. I was kinda nervous to crank the woofers because they are going to bottom way before I smoke a coil in this configuration.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

craracer05 said:


> Not trying to deny your claims but unit says fuwl pump driver module right on it????


not trying to drag this out but want to make sure you do not confuse things. Your fuel pump is inside the gas tank and you can hear it power up when you first turn the car on. If you do not beleive me stick your head next to the enertia switch and have someone power it up for you and you will not hear the switch make any noise. That big red button will pop out when it is tripped.

The wall is lookin pretty good! Did you seal the back off to make an enclosure or is this an IB install?

I often wish I had gotten a vert myself although the troubles the cause with stereos and general main keep me away.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Nice install that trunk makes my 92 Feature Fox Vert look like a Crown Vics. Mine is about half that size


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

It is an infinite baffle setup. I understand what your saying I just pretty much assumed it was almost like a relay module or something that just powered the pump. I did mount it secure and haven't had any problems yet. Convertibles are defiantley stereo challenged.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

that should be an interesting set up, wish I could hear it.

I just wanted you to know in case moving it made it more sensative. When it pops your motor will get no gas and will stop running if it on or will just keep cranking but not start. Push the red button and that will reset it so you want to keep that puppy accesable..........

I saw a write up were a guy put 2 - 8s in sealed boxes where the rear speakers were and said they helped alot.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

It sounds awesome now but its just not loud like I had hoped, I just need to do a little more research and maybe play with it a little more.


----------

